

Ask HN: Please include your Twitter ID in your profile so we can follow you. - diego

I assume that a significant percentage of HN users have Twitter accounts (I wonder how many). I would follow many people who post here if I knew who they are on Twitter. I just put my Twitter username in my profile, do the same if you are interested.
======
cperciva
You'll probably be correct quite often if you just assume that people have the
same username on twitter as they have here. :-)

~~~
keefe
correct for me

------
quellhorst
Just added my twitter accounts to my profile, good idea. I am still wondering
if its better to have one account, or a personal + company twitter account.

~~~
royalpineapple
better to have two, the ability to disassociate oneself from work from time to
time can be a blessing.

------
josefresco
Not correct for me, my Twitter alias is my 'real name' and my username here is
my online alias.

I added mine to my profile.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
I am actually the exact opposite.

